# SVS Unveils SoundPath Audio Accessories



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Yesterday, *SVS Sound* launched a newly branded line of custom audio accessories, intended to provide customers a range of high quality moderately–priced interconnects and audio solutions. This accessory category is a logical next step for the burgeoning Ohio-based company, especially considering its renowned prowess in the subwoofer market, in addition to its two highly acclaimed loudspeaker series.

“It’s nearly impossible to find high quality audio cables, interconnects and bass management solutions that don’t make you overpay for outlandish marketing claims or have you pay less for second rate quality,” said Gary Yacoubian, president, SVS. “SVS SoundPath audio accessories bridge the gap by combining engineering excellence and exceptional performance with welcoming prices.”

SVS SoundPath Audio Accessories are currently comprised of five different products, each of which definitely appear to offer customers middle-ground solutions that strike a great price and build quality medium. 


*Soundpath Speaker Cable Terminals*






SVS’s terminal category has both spade terminals and banana plugs offered at $9.99/set (free shipping). Both are made with 24K gold plated brass bodies and machined precision. Rather than twisting speaker wire under a speaker terminal lug, the spade terminals allow customers to attach speaker wire to speakers with guaranteed full surface area contact and secure connections. The banana plugs are ideally used on the receiver/amplifier side of the audio chain, and feature internal teeth for grabbing stripped speaker wire. Both products have rubber grips and textured junctions to allow for easy handling and connection. 



*SoundPath One Speaker Cable*






Quality speaker wire can be expensive. That makes Soundpath One, priced at $29.99/50ft and $54.99/100ft (free shipping), a very enticing product. Soundpath One is a 14-guage stranded copper wire cable that comes wrapped in electromagnetic shielded sheathing. This means it can easily handle long wire runs while maintaining signal integrity. SVS has color-coded polarity and marked 1-foot segments to make running wire a simple process.



*SoundPath Ultra Speaker Cable*






Stepping-up in design and performance categories, the SoundPath Ultra speaker cable has the look of a super high-end speaker connection. Like the SoundPath One, the Ultra offers 14-guage wire. However, Ultra adds a protective braided sleeve, dual layer dielectric shielding, and custom hand-terminated cable lengths. Buyers can opt to have the cables fitted with spade terminals or banana plugs (or a combination of the two). Pricing begins at $43.99 for a 4-foot section of cable and is offered in sections up to 50-feet. Free shipping is offered for this product.



*SoundPath Interconnect Cable*






With the same braided sleeve look possessed by the Ultra speaker cables, the SoundPath Interconnect is a high-quality RCA audio interconnect option. It’s constructed with pure copper conductors, 24K gold plated brass connectors, and a five-layer dielectric insulation system. These interconnects are available in seven different lengths (1M through 15M) starting at $24.99 (free shipping).



*SVS SoundPath Subwoofer Isolation System*






A previous offering ushered into the SoundPath Accessory family is the Subwoofer Isolation System. These are durometer elastomer feet that reduce the transmission of subwoofer energy through floors and walls, thus putting low frequency information into the air (where it can be felt). Users can expect these isolation feet to eliminate buzzes and rattles associated with floors, while reducing sound transmissions that can disturb people in rooms below (especially important for apartment dwellers). The SoundPath Subwoofer Isolation feet are sold in quantities of four ($49.99) and six (69.99) and come with free shipping.

For more information about any of these products, visit our great friends at SVS Sound by following this *link*. 

_Image Credits: SVS_


----------



## dschlic1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Monster Cable has a competitor


----------



## Skylinestar (Oct 19, 2010)

> “SVS SoundPath audio accessories bridge the gap by combining engineering excellence and exceptional performance with welcoming prices.”


As a monoprice fan, these are definitely not welcoming prices.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, Monoprice does offer bottom barrel pricing... but not on everything...

10ft of Monoprice's premium speaker cable (http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=11938) is $49 plus shipping.

10ft of SVS's Ultra speaker cable.. $49 shipped free.

There's about a $10 difference, shipped, on standard 50ft speaker wire. 

I'm a believer in not overpaying, but I've certainly been burned by buying cheaper (but made to look quality) interconnects that didn't stand the test of time - physically speaking (at connection) - and introduced crackling/stopped working.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm a long time fan of monoprice for all sorts of cables too, but I will say their so-called "high-quality" RCA interconnect cables have been a huge disappointment IMO. Bad connectors on several of them.

The SVS speaker wire looks like a decent deal. The spade and banana plugs are clones of ones offered by several other brands.


----------

